# Filezilla connection timeout



## mafia97 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi guys,
i m trying to connect to my site server through filezilla,as i want to upload some files.
i imported the ftp configuration on filezilla,entered my password,but everytime it tries to connect,there is a connection time out
i disabled kaspersky internet security,windows firewall to,still the same thing.
now i am out of ideas,please help me guys.
EDIT:I also disabled application layer in services.msc
EDIT2:tried coreftp also,same error


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

ok now i think the problem is port forwarding,so i need to forward some ports.
but whenever i try to open router settings by going to 192.168.1.1,it opens by modem(bettle) settings.
a wire from my modem goes into my wifi router and then a wire from router goes into my pc.
so how to know the ipaddress of my router.
it is a Dlink DIR-300
please help guys.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

did you do a traceroute to see where it's dying?  Maybe that won't help too much since you can prolly ping the server, but the ports are getting blocked.

also if your modem is 1.1 your router will most likely be 192.168.1.2, or 192.168.2.1

you can also use netstat -an to see which ports are open on your side.

To make things faster try to telnet to to the Filezilla host on the port you're trying to hit.  its Telnet IP PORT

connection refused means that nothing is running on that port (its not open)
accepted means that something is running on that port (you're fine)
timeout means that a firewall is blocking access


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> did you do a traceroute to see where it's dying?  Maybe that won't help too much since you can prolly ping the server, but the ports are getting blocked.
> 
> also if your modem is 1.1 your router will most likely be 192.168.1.2, or 192.168.2.1


both the ip adress dont work 
and filezilla still doesnt connect,i have to rebuild my site and all this shit is happpening :shadedshu


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> both the ip adress dont work
> and filezilla still doesnt connect,i have to rebuild my site and all this shit is happpening :shadedshu



nvm looked it up... try: 

"traceroute filezilla-project.org" (from the command prompt)

and your router IP will pop up, paste a screenie if you dont know which one it is.  Its usually the first or second one.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

traceroute is not recognized as internal or external command


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> traceroute is not recognized as internal or external command



try "tracert" instead, im on a mac... accidentally gave you the terminal command :/

tracert filezilla-project.org (or google or any site for that matter :|)


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

it worked
i typed tracert www.hgunified.com
first ipaddress was my modem again,second is 122.160.129.1
EDIT : even second ipaddress didnt work


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

try 192.168.0.1


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

didnt work.
EDIT:at routers back side it is written that default ipadress is 192.168.0.1
username:admin
passwordleave blank)
then why doesnt the ipadress open in browser?


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

Try unplugging the modem, and then restarting the router and then going to 0.1 again, maybe your modem is acting as primary DHCP, and assigning the router a different IP.

http://192.168.0.1

http://www.scribd.com/doc/18484465/DIR-300-Wireless-Router-Manual

If that IP doesn't work then the router isn't assigning IPs


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

switched the modem off,restarted the wifi router,still the ipadress didnt work
the modem is 220BXI beetel in which the internet wire goes,from the modem a wire goes into my wifi router(Dlink DIR-300),then from wifi router a wire goes into my pc.this is my setup


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 4, 2012)

Download this: Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit (Version 8.2g)
Run and it will tell you what you are looking for.

The addresses are, usually, assigned in order. Unless, the user changes the order.
192.168.1.1
192.168.1.2
192.168.1.3
and, so on.

Example:


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Download this: Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit (Version 8.2g)
> Run and it will tell you what you are looking for.
> 
> The addresses are, usually, assigned in order. Unless, the user changes the order.
> ...


thanks bro,thanks so much,you helped alot,ipadress was 192.168.1.254
finally
hope my port forwarding works.
thanks
are you a expert in filezilla too ??


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 4, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> are you a expert in filezilla too ??



Sorry, nope, don't use it.

Edit:

Not to be condescending or anything... have you tried Googling it: connect to my site server through filezilla
Filezilla Wiki - Network Configuration
Setting up an FTP server using filezilla!

change file permissions filezilla cpanel

.
.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh okie,but do you know how to change permission of multiple files,through cpanel?


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Sorry, nope, don't use it.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


yup since two days doing this,last option was techpowerup(because i always find a solution here)
so here i am
EDIT:still connection time out on filezilla


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Modem might just be a simple bridge, what is the WAN IP of your router/AP? If that's the same as your external IP you can ignore the modem. Google what's my IP or something to compare.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

i found the router ip adress,forwarded the ports
still it doesnt work


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 4, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> i found the router ip adress,forwarded the ports
> still it doesnt work



Be more specific.

So is the routers WAN IP the sme as your external IP? If so, what exactly did you forward? Are you using passive mode FTP? Perhaps ake a screenshot of the page with the port forwards.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

heres the pic


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Assuming your server has IP 192.168.1.1 that seems correct. Are you using a passive connection? Can you even connect locally at all?


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

oh the ipadress of server should be given??
i gave the ipadress of my modem,
how to find ipadress of server.
yup i m using passive connection,no i havent been able to connect even once


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ehm, what are you connecting to then?


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> oh the ipadress of server should be given??
> i gave the ipadress of my modem,
> how to find ipadress of server.
> yup i m using passive connection,no i havent been able to connect even once



What server are your trying to upload your files to?


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2012)

My site server,www.hgunified.com,i have the cpanel access.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 4, 2012)

So you're trying to access a server on the internet, not your own server? Port forwarding is irrelevant then.

ftp access works for me, seems you fail at hacking. 

Can you access it via your browser? like here.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 5, 2012)

yes i can open it,browser says server cannot accept clear text sessions,so i tries with ftpes,browser says it doesnt know how to open such session.
no i m not hacking the server,i just want to change permissions of multiple files lying on the server.
i asked my hosting service,they said there server doesnt allow ftp sessions.
can you tell me a way to change permissions of multiple files through cpanel?
please help me,my site currently is without any content


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 5, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> no i m not hacking the server,i just want to change permissions of multiple files lying on the server.
> i asked my hosting service,they said there server doesnt allow ftp sessions.



Huh, if it is not your server and you wanna change file permissions... that would be an unauthorized change... ummmm, hacking I believe it is called.

Google your site and get this as first hit....


> hgunified.com | *The site about hacking* and gaming




And, I believe a thread is not supposed to be used to solicit illegal activities... hacking someone's server/site is wrong and may be illegal.

Your hosting service should be able to help you with you hosted site, if not, you may want to look into a hosting service that fits your needs.
Just my opinion.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sir its my site,that i can gurantee.
I am trying to get help from hosting service,but they are not helping much.
i am trying to access my site content through FTP or SFTP,no illegal activity.
If mods feel i am doing something illegal,they can ask me for a proof,or can close the thread.
Sir please dont accuse me of doing something illegal,i am a noob,who has owned a site first time,and is still getting familiar with terms and conditions.
EDIT:and i do the gaming part on the site,mafia97


----------

